# Lord Byron's Childe Harold translators into Greek



## Egyptiotissa (Apr 19, 2012)

Γειά σας. Επιμελούμαι ένα βιβλίο που περιλαμβάνει τη φράση «το πρωινό μιας δόξας μακρινής, πολύτιμης, έγινε λέξη μαγική» από το _Childe Harold's Pilgrimage_ (η φράση από το τμήμα που αφορά τη μάχη του Μαραθώνα). Επειδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μάθω από τον συγγραφέα από τίνος τη μετάφραση έχει αντιγράψει αυτή την φράση, αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει. Εχω ήδη προσπαθήσει να εντοπίσω μεταφραστές του Μπάιρον μέσω ΕΚΕΒΙ, αλλα δεν βγάζω άκρη.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες. 
Η Biblionet δεν δείχνει να κυκλοφορεί μετάφραση του Childe Harold's Pilgrimage. Βλέπω ότι στα βιβλιοπωλεία υπάρχει μόνο στα αγγλικά. Είσαι σίγουρη ότι αυτό προήλθε από κάποια μετάφραση που κυκλοφορεί; Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει αν το βιβλίο που επιμελείσαι είναι γραμμένο στα ελληνικά ή είναι μεταφρασμένο από τα αγγλικά.

Προσθήκη: Η εν λόγω φράση στα αγγλικά είναι:
As on the morn to distant Glory dear,
When Marathon became a magic word;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2012)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι κάποιος κύριος εδώ γράφει:
Ο δε (sic) Childe Harolds Pilgrimage λέει χαρακτηριστικά για τον Μαραθώνα «Όπως το πρωινό μίας δόξας μακρινής πολύτιμης, τότε που ο Μαραθώνας έγινε λέξη μαγική…».


----------



## rogne (Apr 19, 2012)

Πριν από καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια που είχε χρειαστεί να ψάξω κάποια παραθέματα από το _Τσάιλντ Χάρολντ_, είχα φτάσει μέχρι Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη (για την ακρίβεια, εδώ). Νομίζω πάντως ότι πρέπει να θεωρούμε αυτή τη μετάφραση εκτός κυκλοφορίας...


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Apr 19, 2012)

Το βιβλίο είναι γραμμένο στα ελληνικά και η συγκεκριμένη φράση παρατίθεται στο κείμενο της εισαγωγής, η οποία είναι γραμμένη από άλλο άτομο. Η Biblionet εμφανίζει μεταφράσεις στα ελληνικά άλλων έργων του Λ. Βύρωνα και επίσης, εκδόσεις με μεταφράσεις αγγλικής ποίησης από διάφορους, στις οποίες περιλαμβάνονται έργα του Λ. Βύρωνα, χωρίς να φαίνεται όμως ποιά είναι αυτά τα έργα. Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη ότι κυκλοφορεί μετάφραση του Childe Harold's Pilgrimage αλλά επειδή το ποίημα υμνεί την αρχαία Ελλάδα, συμπέρανα ότι είναι πολύ φυσικό να έχουν γίνει απόπειρες.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Apr 19, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αν δεν βγάλω άκρη από άλλες απαντήσεις, θα το αναζητήσω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες, Αιγυπτιώτισσα. Αναρωτήθηκα πρώτα γιατί «on the morn to».

Στην πεζή μετάφραση προς τα γαλλικά από τον Amédée Pichot, το δίστιχο είναι:
«Jour cher à la gloire, où Marathon devint un mot magique».

Γίνεται έτσι σαφές ότι το «As on the morn to distant Glory dear» σημαίνει «As on the morn which is dear to distant Glory», όχι δηλαδή «το πρωινό μιας δόξας μακρινής, πολύτιμης», αλλά «το πρωινό που αγάπησε η μακρινή Δόξα». Και γιατί «μακρινή»; Γιατί «distant Glory»; Ο Γάλλος το παραλείπει, αλλά ο Μπάιρον τι θέλει να πει; Που θα αργούσε να 'ρθει; Ή που απείχε πια από την εποχή του Μπάιρον;

Η μετάφραση πάντως μπορεί να προέρχεται ακόμα και από σχολικό βιβλίο. Το συγκεκριμένο δίστιχο αναφέρεται σε πολλά ελληνικά κείμενα, με αυτή ή με άλλη μετάφραση, καμιά φορά και χωρίς μετάφραση.

Σε σχέση με το «magic word» ο Μπάιρον κάνει την εξής σημείωση (που δεν ξέρω σε τι βοηθάει, εκτός του ότι μου λέει ότι έπρεπε να ήμουν πιο επιμελής στα Λατινικά μου):
“Siste Viator heroa caleas!” was the epitaph on the famous Count Merci; — what then must be our feelings when standing on the tumulus of the two hundred (Greeks) who fell on Marathon? The principal barrow has recently been opened by Fauvel: few or no relics, as vases, etc., were found by the excavator. The plain of Marathon was offered to me for sale at the sum of sixteen thousand piastres, about nine hundred pounds! Alas! “Expende — qaot libras in duce summo invenies!” — was the dust of Miltiades worth no more? It could scarcely have fetched less if sold by weight.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 20, 2012)

Μας ειδοποίησε ένα από τα μέλη του φόρουμ που βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή στο εξωτερικό ότι από τη Δευτέρα που θα είναι πίσω στην Ελλάδα θα έχει πρόσβαση στη μετάφραση που αναφέρει ο Rogne πιο πάνω. Οπότε, λίγη υπομονή να σου ζητήσουμε, Αιγυπτιώτισσα :)


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Apr 20, 2012)

Προς Nickel: Ευχαριστώ για τις ενημερώσεις. Για μένα το "μακρινή" αναφέρεται στον χρόνο, αφού ο Βύρων μιλά για κάτι που συνέβη σε εποχή χρονκικά απομακρυσμένη. Ευχαριστώ και εσένα, Αλεξάνδρα, περιμένω. Και ας διευκρινίσω ότι η προσπάθειά η δική μου είναι, ως επιμελήτρια του βιβλίου, να μάθω αν η συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση (καλή ή όχι δεν με ενδιαφέρει εν προκειμένω) προέρχεται από επώνυμο μεταφραστή και αν ναι, να δω αν πρέπει να κάνω σχετική αναφορά.


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2012)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που, όπως μου λέτε, δεν έγινε προσπάθεια να μεταφραστεί ολοκληρωμένα (γιατί, δεν μπορεί, για μερικά αποσπάσματα θα πρέπει να έχει γίνει) από κάποιον από τους αναγνωρισμένους ποιητές μας αυτό ειδικά το ποίημα του Βύρωνα, που αναγνωρίζεται ως καταστατικό κείμενο του φιλελληνισμού και από τα εμβληματικότερα γεννήματα του ευρωπαϊκού ρομαντισμού. Τη μετάφραση που αναφέρθηκε τη διαβάζω τώρα και μου φαίνεται πως έχει αδυναμίες. Σημεία μόνο του κειμένου καταφέρνει να αποδώσει, κι αυτό όχι με μεγάλη πιστότητα στα νοήματα (εκείνο το «Στάσου διαβάτη να θερμανθείς από ηρωική πράξη» πού το βρήκε;). Τέλος πάντων, μια και έγινε η αναφορά, κι επειδή καλό είναι να υπάρχουν τα κείμενα διαδικτυακά, αντιγράφω όχι μόνο τη στροφή που περιέχει το υπό συζήτηση δίστιχο, αλλά και την προηγούμενη και την επόμενη, για να κρίνετε μόνοι σας.


88

Γης ιερή,
όπου αν τραβούν
τα βήματά μας δε θα βρουν
κάτι χυδαίο στημένο.
Μ’ αντίθετα ένα απέραντο
βασίλειο θαυμάτων
ολόγυρα απλωμένο.
Εδώ κι αυτά τα πλάσματα
της μούσας τα νομίζεις
πως είν’ αληθινά.
Και στα στερνά
κουράζεσαι
ν’ αναθωρείς εδώ
τόσα πολλά
απ’ τα όνειρά σου τα νεανικά.
Οι λόφοι κι οι κοιλάδες σου
η κάθε σου πεδιάδα
στη δύναμη αντιστέκονται,
που σου συνθλίβει τους βωμούς
κι όλα σου τα μνημεία.
Οι αιώνες κι αν κατέστρεψαν
το φρούριο της Αθήνας
σεβάστηκαν, καθώς θωρώ
τον γκρίζο Μαραθώνα.


89

Κι ο ήλιος και το χρώμα της σαν πρώτα.
Τα σύνορα τα ίδια.
Και μονάχα
μορφή η σκλαβιά που άλλαξε,
του ξένου
δυνάστη τα πλοκάμια ως απλωθήκαν.
Στάσου διαβάτη, από ηρωική
πράξη να θερμανθείς.
Απέραντη απομένει της η φήμη.
Και τούτο το πεδίο της μάχης, όπου
τα στίφη των Περσών ενικηθήκαν
Απ’ του Έλληνα το ξίφος τ’ αγριεμένο.
Τι ξέμακρη η αυγή η δοξασμένη,
που ο Μαραθώνας μαγική εγίνη λέξη.
Και τόσο, που σαν έρχεται στ’ αυτιά σου
τα μάτια σου στρατόπεδο θωρούνε
και Πέρσες
και τα όσα οι νικητές του
εκείνοι,
κατορθώσαν οι μεγάλοι.


90

Στα πόδια το ’βαλεν ο οχτρός.
Τόξα και βέλη κονιορτός.
Κι ο Έλληνας ο φλογερός
με κατακόκκινο άγριο
τον κυνηγάει ακόντιο.
Βουνά και γης και πέλαο
γαλήνια.
Ο θάνατος μπροστά.
Κι ο αφανισμός
ολούθε ξεχυμάει.
Ετούτη ήταν η σκηνή
μα τώρα τι απομένει;
Στο χώμα τ’ αγιασμένο ωιμέ
ποιο τρόπαιο έχει στηθεί
για να θυμίζει στους λαούς
χαμόγελα της λευτεριάς
και δάκρυα ασιατικά;
Υδρίες που διαρπάχτηκαν,
τάφοι βεβηλωμένοι.
Κι ο κονιορτός που σήκωσαν
των αλόγων οι οπλές,
καθώς τρελά εκάλπαζεν
ο αλλόκοτος δρομέας.


Βύρωνα._ Τσάιλντ Χάρολντ_. Μετάφραση Μαρίας Ιω. Κεσίση. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Κ. Χ. Σπανού, 1977, σ. 211-213.


Και το πρωτότυπο:

George Gordon Lord Byron
Childe Harold
Canto II

LXXXVIII

Where’er we tread ’tis haunted, holy ground;
No earth of thine is lost in vulgar mould,
But one vast realm of wonder spreads around,
And all the Muse’s tales seem truly told,
Till the sense aches with gazing to behold
The scenes our earliest dreams have dwelt upon:
Each hill and dale, each deepening glen and wold
Defies the power which crush’d thy temples gone:
Age shakes Athena's tower, but spares gray Marathon.


LXXXIX

The sun, the soil, but not the slave, the same;
Unchanged in all except its foreign lord --
Preserves alike its bounds and boundless fame
The Battle-field, where Persia's victim horde
First bow’d beneath the brunt of Hellas’ sword,
As on the morn to distant Glory dear,
When Marathon became a magic word;
Which utter’d, to the hearer’s eye appear
The camp, the host, the fight, the conqueror’s career,


XC

The flying Mede, his shaftless broken bow;
The fiery Greek, his red pursuing spear;
Mountains above, Earth’s, Ocean’s plain below;
Death in the front, Desctruction in the rear!
Such was the scene -- what now remaineth here?
What sacred trophy marks the hallow’d ground,
Recording Freedom’s smile and Asia’s tear?
The rifled urn, the violated mound,
The dust thy courser’s hoof, rude stranger! spurns around.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2012)

Μεταφράσεις του Τσάιλντ Χάρολντ στα ελληνικά υπάρχουν. Εδώ http://www.zosimaia.gr/?page=article&id=184 μερικά αποσπάσματα.
Ξέρω, επίσης, ότι ο παλιός μου καθηγητής Μάριος Βύρων Ραΐζης έχει κάνει μετάφραση του Τσάιλντ Χάρολντ. 

Ενδεχομένως εδώ http://www.byron-greece.org/index.p...w=category&layout=blog&id=3&Itemid=10&lang=el θα μπορούσες να βρεις κι άλλες πληροφορίες, Αιγυπτιώτισσα.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Apr 23, 2012)

Earion, συμφωνώ ότι είναι πολύ περίεργη η απουσία μετάφρασης του συγκεκριμένου έργου από κάποιον από τους αναγνωρισμένους ποιητές μας. Δεν μπορεί, υπάρχει, απλώς δεν την εντοπίσαμε ακόμη. Εξαιρετικά χρήσιμη η παράθεση της μετάφρασης της Κεσίση --και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ γι' αυτό-- παρόλο που έχω κι εγώ τις αντιρρήσεις μου για την απόδοσή της. Πάντως, αν μη τι άλλο, γνωρίζω τώρα ότι η φράση που παρατίθεται στο κείμενο που επιμελούμαι δεν είναι δική της. Σιγά σιγά θα βγάλω άκρη. Καλημέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2012)

Η παλιότερη αναφορά στη συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση που βρίσκω με τη βοήθεια του Γκούγκλη είναι αυτή εδώ, μόλις το 2010. Είναι όμως αρκετά έγκυρος ιστότοπος ώστε να αναπαράγεται από τότε διαδικτυακά. Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος αν αποτελεί απόσπασμα από ευρύτερη μετάφραση.

(Και καλώς όρισες Αιγυπτιώτισσα και από εμένα. :))


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Apr 23, 2012)

Bernardina, μπήκα στους δύο ιστότοπους που προτείνεις και μάζεψα ονόματα λογοτεχνών που έχουν μεταφράσει Βύρωνα, για περαιτέρω ψάξιμο (οι Θαν. Γιαπιτζάκης, Λεων. Ραζέλος, ίσως μόνον αποσπάσματα). Σημειώνεται πάντως κάπου ότι ο Δημ. Σάρρος έχει μεταφράσει το συγκεκριμένο έργο, υποθέτω ολόκληρο. Θα το ψάξω, όπως και τη μετάφραση του Μ.Β. Ραΐζη. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Apr 23, 2012)

Χμ... ή μάλλον "aha!". Σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι το κείμενο που επιμελούμαι (πρόλογος για βιβλίο που αφορά αναβίωση του φειδιππίδειου άθλου) γράφτηκε την ίδια εποχή με το κείμενο στο οποίο με οδήγησε ο δεσμός που παρέθεσες. Από το 2010 και την επέτειο των 2.500 χρόνων από τη μάχη του Μαραθώνα εμπνεόμενα και τα δύο. Ποιός το πήρε από ποιόν, άγνωστο, μάλλον η φράση αγαπήθηκε και κυκλοφόρησε... :)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2012)

Παρακαλώ. Χαίρομαι που μπόρεσα να βοηθήσω :)

Και, φυσικά, καλώς όρισες ;)


----------

